# Allergist?



## HombreEPGDL (Jan 24, 2008)

Does anyone recommend an allergist in Guadalajara? I have also been told that homeopathic medications are good for allergies--anyone ever tried them? Thanks!


----------



## Debian (Jan 3, 2009)

I can't say that I have. But ask any cab driver in the city and they'll recommend one. They always know where everything is.


----------

